# Erfahrung mit Bohrung in Granit



## camelman (9. Nov. 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
möchte ein Loch Durchmesser ca. 30 mm in eine 8cm starke Granitplatte bohren (soll ein Wassereinlauf werden). Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Bohren in Graint? Dachte mir mehrere kleine Bohrungen und dann meiseln. Bohren mit welchem Bohrer? und mit Wasserkühlung?
Danke für Vorschläge.
Gruss Jürchen


----------



## Mercedesfreund (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Bohrung in Granit*

tja, komm zu mir, dann ist es in 2min. durchgebohrt..ist aber wohl zu weit
 aber besser Du gehst mal da hin wo Natursteine bearbeitet werden, die haben Hülsenbohrer. oder wie Du schon sagst, 6mm drumrum und mit30er wenn Du hast nachbohren. aber das Wasser läuft sauberer raus wenn mit Hülsenbohrer gebohrt ist. hilft eh nur ein Bohrhammer..und mit Gefühl..


----------



## sl-power (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Erfahrung mit Bohrung in Granit*

Hallo Jürgen,

ich habe diesen Sommer bei meiner Teichbaustelle auch ein paar Granitbohrversuche gemacht. 

Eine 8cm Platte kannst du problemlos mit einem Bohrhammer in jeder beliebigen Stärke bohren. Kühlen ist dabei auch nicht erforderlich.

Ich hatte nur Probleme bei einer 2cm Platte. Die ist zu dünn, und springt dann durch die "Hammerschläge" irgendwann. Aber bei 8cm hält das. Ich habe mal ein paar Granitpflastersteine mit der gleichen stärke durchbohrt. Geht wirklich problemlos.

Schau mal hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22664/page-7
In Beitrag 68 ist auch ein Bild.  

Auch einen meiner Granit-Quellsteine hab ich auf 15cm länge mit 33mm aufgebohrt.
Dafür hab ich aber auch einen Kronenbohrer verwendet. 

Viel Spaß!


----------

